# Testicles hurt while riding



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You are too far forward. Either the saddle is not big enough for you, or your position is wrong. My husband rides English and I have seen this question pop up on the forum before. So I asked him, he said no never, the family jewels are just fine. When you sit in a saddle you should feel your seat Bones on either side, meaning you should sit on your bum. But I suspect the saddle is not large enough for you.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

In addition to what @waresbear said you are probably out of rhythm with the horse, possibly gripping too much as well. Part of developing a really good seat is the process of learning to move with the timing of the horse and it just takes experience in the saddle to get there. 

I don't ride English, but my main suggestion for you is to focus on the movement of the horse and wherever you are bracing relax those body parts some. 

For example there is a big difference between holding your leg firm and holding your leg rigid in the quality of your seat and smoothness of the ride you get out of it. I don't think you'll have any more problems with this once you get it, so just keep working at it.


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

In addition to all of the above, there are two other things you could try. Wear fitting underwear which hold everything in place (but not a proper guard like you would for other sports - that apparently could be dangerous - I am not sure why). Try tucking your pelvis in, as you would if you sitting on your jeans pockets. This isn't perfect form but if you are getting hurt at the moment, ride like that until you develop your muscles more and than correct the posture. 

I am not a guy but this is how one of the guy instructors I know helps solve the issue for boys.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

Mine hurt just tying my shoelaces.[emoji849]

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My son had this issue as well. He wasn't sitting right. You know how they say "sit on your pockets"? They are trying to tell you to open your pelvis and allow yourself to sink into the saddle. You aren't supposed to sit ram-rod straight. Straight yes but more on the cushion of your bottom rather than your boy parts if that makes sense. I don't know how to word it...


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Plenty of good suggestions already. I’d say the one most likely to provide immediate relief is to wear well fitting, supportive underwear. I’ve seen bicycle shorts or an athletic supporter suggested. 

In addition to the posture and rhythm suggestions, you can look at the saddle itself. You didn’t mention english or western. Some western saddles have a rise in the front of the seat that I don’t care for. 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

In answer to the question of @Horsef. The reason for not using a crotch guard such as is used in martial arts or for baseball catchers is that the repeated bouncing would drive the rigid plastic edges into the ligaments of the groin. 

The other sports use the guard as protection from one time blows.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

At a faster trot, I stand in the stirrups. Not very high above the saddle. Maybe an inch, but that is enough to let my legs absorb some of the up/down motion. I've been riding for 12 years. No trouble sitting a relaxed jog, but when my horse does a fast trot it is choppy and fast and I've never been able to sit it without jarring.

An advantage to standing in the stirrups is that it also reduces peak impact pressures on the horse's back by 20%. Another study concluded it was actually the most stable way to trot as well.

It is normal (and good IMHO) to lean forward as the horse goes faster, but it is easy to lean too much. It has been a fault of mine for a long time.

At a walk or canter, do not sit too erect. I read stuff about how I should feel my shoulders being pulled up into the sky. Nope! That mental image was counter-productive for me. Sit erect but not stretched upward, then slouch slightly. Enough to move your torso about 1/2 an inch to the rear. Or less. I think that is what people mean by riding "on your pockets". I used to interpret that as leaning back, but leaning back would be wrong. It is almost an attitude instead of a position. Just a relaxing of the back that allows your hips to settle. In MY experience, trying to ride tall in the saddle caused me to rotate my pelvis more forward with harmful effect on the family jewels.

But for a fast trot? I get out of the saddle. 

BTW - One of my horses is a 13 hand BLM mustang. His trot makes me want to pee blood even when I stand in the stirrups! I've never met anyone who could sit his trot without pain. It is like straddling a jackhammer and letting it rip! Mia, OTOH, had an amazing "Happy Feet" jog that was a pleasure to sit. Bandit is somewhere in between...but closer to the mustang. I've learned to ask him to move to a canter instead. His canter is smooth and rolling and fun to ride. His fast trot is sadistic.


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

I would think the saddle fit isn't correct if it causes pain. Also I would experiment with underwear like Duluth Trading Company, etc.
Think about Lance Armstrong. It's not a good idea squashing or banging testicles and causes lots of problems. 
I wouldn't care what it looks like, if I had to go 1-2 sizes up in pants and use padding.
Riding should be comfortable and enjoyable not painful.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------

